
Stop Unit Testing Everything - puppybits
https://medium.com/@puppybits/stop-unit-testing-everything-e1afb20a5ab3#.pp5ym2hq1
======
cjcenizal
Great post! I totally agree that quality of tests is more important than code
coverage, but the author does a great job of really explaining what that
means, why it's important, and shares some great practical examples.

